# iPhoto Alternatives?



## jdwyer (Apr 23, 2009)

iPhoto can be a pain, especially when dealing with RAW files. 

What does everyone else use? I'm looking for an alternative


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 23, 2009)

For what purpose?  
Editing photos?  Organizing photos?  etc


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Apr 23, 2009)

lightroom ftw.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm assuming he means editing.

Photoshop or Lightroom. Lightroom being the cheapest option at around $300.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Apr 23, 2009)

In that case photoshop for editing. 
I didnt know you could even edit pictures in iphoto?


----------



## DScience (Apr 23, 2009)

no no no no no....Aperture is what you want!!!!

(people on this forum are not that familiar with Aperture)

However, if you do some research, you'll find that many pros who review both Lightroom and Aperture, prefer Aperture. 

It's $100 cheaper, and let me tell you, I LOVE IT!

I am a hardcore Photoshop user, been using it since Photoshop 7

Aperture 2 is where it's at for photography. Between lightroom and aperture, there are few differences. Lightroom has SLIGHTLY, and let me preface 'slightly', better adjustment features for editing. But, the little benefit lightroom has in this area, aperture more than makes up for it in every other aspect. $200 for aperture, you won't be sorry.


:mrgreen:


----------



## DScience (Apr 23, 2009)

ccssk8ter11 said:


> In that case photoshop for editing.
> I didnt know you could even edit pictures in iphoto?




R u serious?? You can do very good editing, including RAW files!

Compared to any other baseline program, iPhoto owns!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheap quick and simple = Picasa for Mac

Big bundle = Aperture

Full Feature = Photoshop.

It's only money.


----------



## jdwyer (Apr 24, 2009)

I use iPhoto to import photos, but have thus far been unsuccessful getting raw photos to import. Maybe I'm an idiot and screwing things up dramatically. I plan to use either lightroom or photoshop to edit, but I was thinking more along the lines of what you use to import and/or organize. 

Anyone use adobe bridge? 

Hadn't thought of Picasa yet...


----------



## jdwyer (Apr 24, 2009)

and I already have photoshop and bridge so price is not an issue in those regards.


----------

